# abbreviations for raw diet???



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am a new GSD owner, Jake is 11 weeks old, I am interested in raw diet, been reading and reading about just about everything there is about the breed, however I can't seem to find the information about the abbreviations...ie, MM etc when others are talking about what they feed. Can someone please direct me to the right place to learn what all the lingo means.....thanks


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I am a new GSD owner, Jake is 11 weeks old, I am interested in raw diet, been reading and reading about just about everything there is about the breed, however I can't seem to find the information about the abbreviations...ie, MM etc when others are talking about what they feed. Can someone please direct me to the right place to learn what all the lingo means.....thanks


RMB = Raw Meaty Bones
OM = Organ meat
MM = Muscle meat

This link explains in better detail examples of what kinds of foods fall into each category:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/85902-our-dogs-menus.html


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you....that helps ALOT!
What does amp mean?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I've never heard of amp while feeding raw, and we've been feeding it for months. 

amount per feeding or amount per, perhaps?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

if you go to the first reply to my thread someone replied and sent a link to dogs menu...as I read it and many others it will say somewhere in the list "&amp", but it also lists ounces...

Sorry to be of trouble, just want to understand all it the right way the first time.....


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I've never heard or seen that before, so I wouldn't worry about it. 

I think it may be an html typing conversion error because of the similarity and & sign. Meaning, they put certain characters together and it came out like that instead.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

ok, thanks....any suggestions for good sites to educate myself about raw? I am totally new to this and am taking everything I do serious...I am really enjoying Jake and want what is best for him. I know there is a lot of junk out there so I am asking those of you with experience and wisdom to guide Jake and I in the right direction.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

amp, dunno bout that one!...good for you for considering this diet. There is tonnes of information, but you will be find a great deal of help here....looking at other people's diets was helpful for me.....if I picked two favorite sites they would be:

http://mypetcarnivore.com/

and, http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/ 

The first is just a great resource period, the second is a data base to determine nutrient content of foods. I found that once I did the reading, my biggest hurdle was sourcing food due to where I live. Once you start, you'll never look back!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

There are a ton of resources listed here Raw feeding resources - GermanShepherdHome.net


----------

